# Jet Black E90 with VMR CSLs



## pshhhhhmw (Jul 28, 2007)

Jet Black E90 with Stock Sport Suspension on 19" VMR CSL























































Thanks again to Tom from EAS! Fantastic deal and great service!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Car looks great. Not a big fan of the black wheels but the rest is awesome!


----------



## nik-G (Feb 22, 2007)

looks amazing, i love it


----------



## hhibmw (Nov 8, 2007)

Love all that black. Looks really stealth. Nice work. Spray a little flat black paint on the resonators and they will disappear in the view from the rear. Great car.


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the look you're going for. Will you be dropping your car at all? If you do, I think your car will be complete.


----------



## dens_310 (Aug 24, 2007)

very clean n nice...


----------

